# Hello spooky people!



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, I have recently joined this site. Already my head is spinning with so many cool ideas to improve my home haunt this year! I have been doing my home haunt for the past 4 years (before that I didnt have a place where kids trick or treat) I also volunteer as a scare actor at a larger haunt. So much fun to be had at Halloween ....only 293 more days...lol. Some devious minds here looking forward to learning more from you all.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You're right....there are some amazingly talented people in here!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome! Dive right in


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sure, some devious minds here, but what we really need is brains, fresh brains. No really, we have some members on here operating without any brains. I won't point any fingers, but stay away from Morbid Mike.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes! I think I have a few fresh brain's around here somewhere, maybe I can even spare one for morbid mike


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome to our world


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the site.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the best forum on earth!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Abby!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Abby!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings, your name reminds me it's been too long since I've watched Young Frankenstein


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure you will find so many ideas from this forum.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

